# Tonight, for those in Seattle...



## Shannon (Aug 20, 2005)

My band, End Theory, is playing a show at Studio 7 tonite. In addition, SS.org moderator, Donnie, is arriving into town today to start his new life here. If you'd like to come party with us, come on out to the show. 

For directions & address: www.studioseven.us

Show at 6pm, ET plays at 9pm.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 20, 2005)

Damn, I wish I was in Seattle! I'd love to see you guys play. 

Have a great gig, Shannon. I hope it goes well for you.


----------



## ajdehoogh (Aug 21, 2005)

Wish I could be there... Anyway, have a good show.


----------



## Kotex (Aug 21, 2005)

I live in cali, . Have a good show though. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks. Well, the show went fantastic! Man, I wish I had a video camera. And after a 12 hour drive from Montana to Washington, Donnie arrived safely. I'm sure he'll be on here today telling you about the "Short bus & the blowout" story.


----------



## Drew (Aug 21, 2005)

You guys suck, that must have been a hell of a night.


----------



## cadenhead (Aug 21, 2005)

I wish I could have made it, but I had plans this weekend.


----------



## rx (Aug 22, 2005)

i attend University of Washington (Seattle campus) so I'll be sure to check you guys out live one of these days...


----------



## Donnie (Aug 23, 2005)

End Theory stole the show! Holy balls! As always, Shannon and crew delivered the goods, and then some.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 23, 2005)

THIS WEEKEND, FOR THOSE IN SEATTLE...

End Theory has 2 shows.
8/26 The Catbox in Tacoma
8/27 EMP's Liquid Lounge in Seattle!


----------



## Dylan7620 (Aug 24, 2005)

awesome..... ,my show on the 26th has been moved to the 9th so i might come down, if i can wrench out some gas money from a friend or two.


----------



## Shannon (Sep 3, 2005)

Another show in Seattle....


 @ my goofy flyer


----------



## Leon (Sep 3, 2005)

Shannon said:


> Another show in Seattle....
> 
> 
> @ my goofy flyer


meow metal!

got anything for us ohioans?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 3, 2005)

^ Cool Flyer, Shannon. 

Nice to see you busy and playing all these shows! Sadly, Im far far away. I'd love to see you guys play.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 1, 2005)

*OCTOBER 2ND
Club Atlantis 
7404 Pacific Hwy E. Milton wa. 253-896-9418
[email protected] noon | Show @ 1:00pm | $10.00 presale, $12.00 d.o.s.
ALL AGES...BAR W/ ID

END THEORY (headliner-12:00 am)
2 Headed chang
Dog Bone sanctuary
Negative 7
Audacity
Knucklebone
Deadfall
Out From Underneath
Tracing 8
Pistol For A Paycheck
Desired Response Theory

$2 Vashon Island brewery ale (7.9%!!!!!!)
Please come out to this one, it's for a good cause, and the sound system rips!!
______________________________________________________________

October, 5 2005 at THE PREMIER
1700 1st Ave S , Seattle, WA 98101
Cost: $5

HARDCORE NIGHT @ THE PREMIER

* END THEORY 
* FULL FRONTAL ASSAULT
* SHE KILLS 
* OOPS I STEPPED IN SOME CHRIST 

21+ 9PM $5*


----------



## Shannon (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## cadenhead (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm there! I love studio 7, it's one of my favorite venues


----------



## Shawn (Oct 9, 2005)

Wow. 6 bands..I wish I could make it. Im on the other side though. 
Cool flyer though, Shannon. I hope the gig goes well.


----------



## Chris (Oct 9, 2005)

I have to ask, what does a band called "Oops, I stepped in some Christ" sound like?


----------



## Shannon (Oct 9, 2005)

Chris said:


> I have to ask, what does a band called "Oops, I stepped in some Christ" sound like?



It's a 4-piece band consisting of drums, guitar and 2 vocalists. To me, it's sounds like traditional hardcore w/ the vocals of a chihuahua & pitbull fighting over who gets to eat the last kitten in the litter.  

So in other words....uh, it's interesting. 
What I think >>>


----------



## Shannon (Oct 15, 2005)

Tonight!!!!! We're shooting a concert video, so get there if you can.


----------



## Vince (Oct 15, 2005)

don't forget to mpeg the video and post it here 

We've got a show tonight too in Tempe, but no video unfortunately.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 16, 2005)

Shannon said:


> Tonight!!!!! We're shooting a concert video, so get there if you can.


Awesome! I'd like to check it out when or if you post it.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 17, 2005)

WEDNESDAY NIGHT 10/19


----------



## Chris (Oct 17, 2005)

Tell the band with the basketball logo that they're lame.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 17, 2005)

Chris said:


> Tell the band with the basketball logo that they're lame.



Well, the band is from Utah & the logo's a take on the Utah Jazz's logo. Lame? Yeah. But their music kicks ass.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 19, 2005)

Tonight fuckers!


----------



## cadenhead (Oct 19, 2005)

It's too bad metal night is only on Wednesdays.  Barefood barnacle is sweet btw.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 19, 2005)

cadenhead said:


> It's too bad metal night is only on Wednesdays.  Barefood barnacle is sweet btw.



C'mon out, Marco. 1st beer's on me.


----------



## cadenhead (Oct 19, 2005)

It's almost 8pm And I've gotta be to work. These 15 hour shifts are killing me


----------



## Shannon (Oct 19, 2005)

cadenhead said:


> It's almost 8pm And I've gotta be to work. These 15 hour shifts are killing me



Shit, that sucks. Start slamming that caffeine down!


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2005)

Knock 'em dead, kid.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 20, 2005)

Chris said:


> Knock 'em dead, kid.



They got served, yo.


----------

